# Enlisting as a Medic



## RTaylor (19 Dec 2007)

Hey all,

I was wondering, alot of the people in this forum know quite a bit so I have a quick question.

I'm applying as Medic but I heard that they prefer to have people who have either a Chem or Biology course. Is this mandatory?

I catch on pretty fast to concepts, took a college course that jumped into Survey Mathematics (Physics math basically) and with no prior physics experience I passed it. Almost a miracle.

Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Dec 2007)

Your profile doesn't give one much to go on, but here's a partial answer from the recruiting site:

Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology and chemistry credits, and hold a current driver’s license. This occupation requires dedication, a great capacity for hard work, and both the desire and the ability to perform detailed tasks for long periods under pressure without making mistakes. Above all, Medical Technicians must actively enjoy helping people.

Simply put, you must have the education requirements for an EMT or similar programme as if you applied to a civilian progamme.


----------



## RTaylor (19 Dec 2007)

I have High School, most university prep courses. Also went to college for 2 years for Human Services - Addictions Counselling. We did go through how chemicals affect the body but never went too deep into Biology / Chem.

I was told that they'll take a look at my aptitude testing and make a decision from there.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Dec 2007)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> I have High School, most university prep courses. Also went to college for 2 years for Human Services - Addictions Counselling. We did go through how chemicals affect the body but never went too deep into Biology / Chem.
> 
> I was told that they'll take a look at my aptitude testing and make a decision from there.



Then take the aptitude testing and make a decision from there.

Best of luck to you - there can NEVER be too many medics (or Cooks, for that matter).


Roy


----------



## RTaylor (19 Dec 2007)

I have my fingers and toes crossed, and if I could cross the rest I would  ;D

I got my interview tomorrow. When I did the testing I scored in the top 99 % for white males is what I was told. I just hope that it's good enough.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Dec 2007)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> I have my fingers and toes crossed, and if I could cross the rest I would  ;D
> 
> I got my interview tomorrow. When I did the testing I scored in the top 99 % for white males is what I was told. I just hope that it's good enough.



We're (they're) separating results on the basis of RACE now?

I'll hold my comments until someone can shed more light on the subject.

I REALLY don't believe that race and/or sex has anything to do with it.


----------



## RTaylor (19 Dec 2007)

They are using my aptitude testing from around 2 1/2 years ago.

That's what the officer told me that was in charge of the aptitude test...he told me that I scored in the top 99th percentile for white english speaking Canadians which was pretty good and I was in the top 99th overall for scores. When I asked him about it he said that he told me that white english speaking males are the largest percentage of applicants so they score them in comparison with eachother. They also score them into relation with other colors/races , languages and sexes.

It surprised me too but as with a lot of government positions being a white male really doesn't help at all. This may not even be part of the process now as it seems rather odd, but if they can give preferential treatment to minorities I don't see why they can't tell the majorities where they score in relation to eachother.

He may have just been an ignorant douchebag, guess I'll never know.

But seeing as I'm a twin...I want to be classified as a minority


----------



## JBoyd (19 Dec 2007)

Are you sure he did not say 'Anglo Test Takers'? I don't believe the CF would categorize by Race or Sex.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Dec 2007)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> I have High School, most university prep courses. Also went to college for 2 years for Human Services - Addictions Counselling. We did go through how chemicals affect the body but never went too deep into Biology / Chem.
> 
> I was told that they'll take a look at my aptitude testing and make a decision from there.



Looks like you meet the requirements. Good luck in your application.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Dec 2007)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> They are using my aptitude testing from around 2 1/2 years ago.
> 
> That's what the officer told me that was in charge of the aptitude test...he told me that I scored in the top 99th percentile for white english speaking Canadians which was pretty good and I was in the top 99th overall for scores. When I asked him about it he said that he told me that white english speaking males are the largest percentage of applicants so they score them in comparison with eachother. They also score them into relation with other colors/races , languages and sexes.
> 
> ...



I begin to see what happened here - and I regret my initial over-reaction.   Test results can, indeed, be broken down into demographic terms.

Recruiting "targets" (if they exist - someone bail me out here), cannot be so easily categorized.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Dec 2007)

Whizzleteats said:
			
		

> Survey Mathematics (Physics math basically) and with no prior physics experience I passed it. Almost a miracle.



??????????????

Since when did surveying have anything to do with physics? Just out of curiousity you see


----------



## Dolphado (24 Mar 2008)

Okay, I know this is a little late since the last post was quite some time ago, but I have a question that so far has not been answered anywhere on this site (yes I've searched, and searched, and even searched some more   ) and I don't want to start a new thread for fear of getting a warning or tongue lashing. I want to know what qualifies as a CURRENT license.  I'll be getting my G1 (which is like a learners permit for Ontario, ex. Can only drive with a G licensed driver etc) but it takes at least 2 years to obtain a G level.  Now does Current mean I could get away with say a G2 (can drive by yourself and at night etc) or do I have to wait the 2 years untill I can take my test for my G?


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Mar 2008)

Current means what is in your wallet RIGHT NOW.  There is no sense in trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes, because when you go to apply at the CFRC they are going to make photocopies of all your pertinent docs (transcripts, SIN, DRIVERS LICENCE).


----------



## Dolphado (24 Mar 2008)

Thank you, I was not trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes, just wondering if Current refered to a specific type of license as in a fully qualified driver's license as opposed to a starter license.  Just worried I might have to put off my application for 2 years until I had a full license. Good to know that I won't as I've already had to postpone until I've completed gr. 12 university prep chemistry.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Thank you, I was not trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes, just wondering if Current refered to a specific type of license as in a fully qualified driver's license as opposed to a starter license.  Just worried I might have to put off my application for 2 years until I had a full license. Good to know that I won't as I've already had to postpone until I've completed gr. 12 university prep chemistry.



Just to be sure, why dont you call the CFRC tomorow and ask the same question.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Thank you, I was not trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes, just wondering if *Current refered to a specific type of license as in a fully qualified driver's license as opposed to a starter license*.  Just worried I might have to put off my application for 2 years until I had a full license. Good to know that I won't as I've already had to postpone until I've completed gr. 12 university prep chemistry.



Just read the recruiting site, and now I understand what you are getting at, yes you need a Full non-probationary licence (G).


----------



## Dolphado (24 Mar 2008)

Thank you, I was planning on doing that anyways. I just wanted to know if anyone could maybe point me to reasonable answer so I could prepare myself in advance to them saying, sorry but you'll have to wait until you get your full drivers license to apply.


----------



## Dolphado (24 Mar 2008)

okay thats what I figured, too bad the recruiter hadn't told me that over the phone the last time we spoke. Oh well, thats 2 years to go to finish my application. Could be worse, some people have to wait even longer. Just gives my boys time to grow up some more before I slingshot them into military life


----------

